# Great Pyrenees Pup That Scratches All The Time



## Jed

We recently got a Great Pryenees Pup for our small goat herd. Never had one before, and I'm hoping we can train her right so I'm sure we will have plenty of questions. 

The pup is scratching all the time, whines alot too. It's about 10 weeks old, the guy we bought her from said she was part of a litter of 10, the mom apparently laid on the others and she is the only one that survived. We've had her about three weeks and the scratching/whining seems to be worse in the past 2 weeks. Doing some research online it sounds like it may be due to grains in what we are feeding her. We have switched to a different brand, after feeding puppy chow for the first week. Should we switch to a no grain food? Anybody else have a similar problem? Thanks.


----------



## JessaLynn

Sounds like a food allergy to me.There is a brand Tractor Supply carries and it's called 4Health.It doesn't have corn,soy,or additives in it.We feed this to our Great Pyre with amazing results.She had the same problem as yours and since switiching she doesn't do it anymore.Took about a month though to see a difference.Good luck!


----------



## Chi Chi

My dog has food allergies and our vet suggested giving him benadryl caps 25 mg three times a day- I get the generic. It does help him. I started off just giving it once a day for a couple day and then twice a day. When he is really bad we give three times but for a while he now he is on it just twice a day.


----------



## toth boer goats

May want to also consider... treating or checking for Fleas/ticks ... :wink:


----------



## KW Farms

I would agree with Pam, fleas could definately be the culprit and would be my first guess.


----------



## kitten6500

Could be a fleas, but if not then it's most likely she's allergic to something. Dogs will have very itchy, dry skin for any allergy- not just food- so she could be allergic to anything in her environment. 

I'd recommend giving her some flax + fish oil to help make her coat more oily, so if the allergen is environmental (dust, pollen, mold) it will help make her less susceptible to it. (Like putting a coat of wax on your car).

Changing her food and trying something new is also good, but be careful not to go overboard switching foods. She could be allergic to a meat or a grain, so just blinding switching might not help her since you don't know what you're battling. I would recommend doing an allergy blood panel on her (your vet should offer it) so you can know exactly what she is allergic to. It's not a cheap test, but you'd be surprised how much dogs can be allergic to! 

Good luck!


----------



## Jed

Thanks everybody for the advice. 

My wife bought some herbal flea spray after the first week we had her, and treated her, but that didn't seem to work. She picked up some of the 4health dog food from TSC today, and we will try that to see if it helps.


----------



## toth boer goats

Herbals... I don't think won't that good.....  

but try the new feed and see if it makes a difference.... :wink: 


Does the pup have alot of dirt on it...maybe try to give a bath....if weather allows.. :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms

I got a little kitten that kept scratching all the time, gave her a bath with a flea/tick killer/repelant and she stopped scratching immediately. If you can give the pup a bath or use a vet recommended flea killer would be best. I agree with Pam that herbal probably won't work as good.


----------

